# Bad Company Blue Marlin GoPro Video



## Bad Company (Jun 7, 2013)

Went trolling a couple weekends back and hooked up with one wahoo that shook the hook and then released this blue marlin! Enjoy the video!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice video


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Great video. Thanks for sharing. Loved the release.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice video


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, video and fish.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great video!

I love JJ Grey and Mofro, awesome tunes.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great work! (fish and video!)


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great video.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was great!!! congrats on a great fish.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

great marlin, and release :thumbsup: thanks for the vid!


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

That was awesome thanks for sharing it


----------



## Macgyver46 (Nov 17, 2013)

Great video


----------

